# Vincennes Fire Rescue vs Ambulance 4-3-11



## Chimpie (Apr 3, 2011)

Vincennes, Indiana

http://ow.ly/i/9UCj

http://ow.ly/i/9UCl

This has occurred in the previous hour.  Most if not all the occupants have been transported to the hospital.

Not sure of all the details, but there were two working house fires including one with entrapment.


----------



## medicstudent101 (Apr 3, 2011)

WOW.

HOLY CRAP :huh:

I live in Central Indiana. I'm scheduled for a clinical shift down south for my paramedic tomorrow. Someone may be missing a shift tomorrow h34r:


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 3, 2011)

Another pic of the Knox County Ambulance wreck.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 3, 2011)

Ah....Good ol' "Falter-Smith".  *facepalm*


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 3, 2011)

Another couple of images


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 3, 2011)

It's been reported that one firefighter from the rescue and two from the ambulance have been transported to the hospital.  Unknown on their conditions.


----------



## KLH (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures Chimpie.  I'm the Admin from Vincennes.tk
I've reposted these pictures at vincennes.tk/pictures and if I get anymore I will post them there also.
I will also get a recording of the audio from the scanner and post it there for everyone.


----------



## KLH (Apr 3, 2011)

Scanner audio has now been posted here:
 vincennes.tk/pictures/Scanner%20Audio

The page for the first structure fire is at 26 min, 30 seconds in the first audio file.


----------



## DitchDoctorGabe (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow this is the second incident involving an ambulance from southern Indiana. Recently an ambulance was stolen and involved in a police chase which stretched across three counties. Makes you wonder what's going on in that part of the state....


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 3, 2011)

This is a bad day.  Those later photos look like the damage on the driver side of the ambulance wasn't as bad as it looks in the first couple.

Hope they were all restrained.


----------

